# Is it just mine,or all GTOs this way?



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I just noticed that the Passenger side B-piller is covered in a black plastic trim peice that completly covers it, But the driver side B-piller dose not have this trim peice. Why would they only put it on just one side?:confused It might be hard to understand what i'm talkin' about I can supply pics just be alot of trouble


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Nope - should be there. If you see any paint above mid-door, you have an issue.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah the driver side B-pillar is red lol, also leaks a little water also. Sooo back to the dealer we go.... thnx Mike V


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

***Pic***

:willy: :willy:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, it’s missing. At least it's an easy issue to fix with no risk of causing other issues. Very likely it was pulled off by the dealer during processing. I have a minor issue with the passenger’s side washer hose coming off. Other than that, the only issue I have is that huge key. When I take it out I feel like Croc Dundee -- “That’s not a key, this is a key”. :lol:


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Mike_V said:


> ...Other than that, the only issue I have is that huge key. When I take it out I feel like Croc Dundee -- “That’s not a key, this is a key”. :lol:


ROFL :lol: :lol:


----------

